
The Next Ten Billion Years - kumaranvpl
https://www.resilience.org/stories/2013-09-05/the-next-ten-billion-years/
======
mrgill
That's actually interesting.. species that we are not laughing at might take
over the world and even surpass our own achievements and years of existence in
the far future.

